# Game Thread: Game #7: Boston Celtics vs. Detroit Pistons



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

<center>*







vs.







*

*Boston Celtics (3-3) vs. Detroit Pistons (6-0)*

*Monday, Nov. 14, 2005
Palace of Aurburn Hills
7:30 PM*

Probable Starters:






































Mark Blount l Raef LaFrentz l Paul Pierce l Ricky Davis l Delonte West 





































Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups


Pistons Roster 
Celtics Roster</center>





> Preparing for a matchup against Bruce Bowen, Paul Pierce had defense on his mind before last night's game against the Spurs at the TD Banknorth Garden. Bowen, a member of the NBA's All-Defensive first team last season, received restrained praise from the Celtics' captain.
> 
> ''He gets the toughest assignments night in and night out."
> 
> More interesting than Pierce's assessment of Bowen was his contention that he should be considered for All-Defensive first-team honors. *Pierce theorized all that stood between him and some defensive recognition was the absence of a top shot blocker on the Celtics. He figures Bowen has Tim Duncan, Tayshaun Prince has Ben Wallace, and Dwyane Wade has Shaquille O'Neal.*





> ...*''Even Tayshaun Prince. I don't think he plays great defense. He has two of the best shot blockers in the game [Ben Wallace and Rasheed Wallace]. If a guy blows by you, then the shot blockers block the shot and you call that great defense."*



Link to Article


----------



## dychen85 (Nov 14, 2005)

I dont think the pistons will have any problems tonight. Pistons by 12
90-102


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The spread is 9 and I bet heavy the one soon to be Champs


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Ah the Celtics started using phillys logo? Seriously though should be a good game hopefully I can catch some of it on tv.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Brian said:


> Ah the Celtics started using phillys logo? Seriously though should be a good game hopefully I can catch some of it on tv.


The teams merged in order to try and give the Pistons a better run for there money.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

lol... alright it's fixed.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Our interior defense looks pretty bad. The last time our offense looked bad was also against Boston, I wonder if that's coincidence or not.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

DetBNyce said:


> Our interior defense looks pretty bad. The last time our offense looked bad was also against Boston, I wonder if that's coincidence or not.


Maybe Doc knows something good about Flips system or maybe they got lucky last time and kept the same gameplan for this one.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

kamego said:


> Maybe Doc knows something good about Flips system or maybe they got lucky last time and kept the same gameplan for this one.



Yea that's what I was thinking, or we could be do for a bad game, or as they're proving now we could just be off to a slow start.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

That's the kind of baskets I envisioned Mo Evans scoring when we signed him, not that i mind the three's.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

DetBNyce said:


> Yea that's what I was thinking, or we could be do for a bad game, or as they're proving now we could just be off to a slow start.


Flip will get it together. He said he wanted to rest some starters tonight I am sure they might be a bit tired from that long road trip.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Scalabrine on Sheed... mismatch! Even if we bring in Dice.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Scalabrine on Maxiell mismatch lol


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

What was that Carlos? Ben looks pretty horrible on defense too. Los has to get it together because right now there is a huge drop off between his play and Chauncey's.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Flip said he wanted to cut Bens minutes down for this game, maybe they should. I have no problem letting Darko and maybe even Davis play some good minutes tonight.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Darko or Dale are going to have to play in a minute if Dice keeps up his foul pace.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

DetBNyce said:


> Darko or Dale are going to have to play in a minute if Dice keeps up his foul pace.


I say we put them both out there for a bit and rest Dice and Ben. Maybe they can do something. We need to cut this 10 point lead down and maybe fresh bodies will help.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Nice to see us come out and play like cupcakes for the 3rd game in a row.

Lost in the 6-0 start is how bad the defense has been outside of 4th quarters.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Nice to see us come out and play like cupcakes for the 3rd game in a row.
> 
> Lost in the 6-0 start is how bad the defense has been outside of 4th quarters.


Atleast it plays well in that quarter. I am just happy we aren't 12-12 to start the season.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

That is the only time Ben should touch the ball. It's suprising that our interior defense is as terrible as it is now, yet the perimeter defense irs doing alright. It's usually the other way around.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

DetBNyce said:


> That is the only time Ben should touch the ball. It's suprising that our interior defense is as terrible as it is now, yet the perimeter defense irs doing alright. It's usually the other way around.


The big guys must be tired because for all of them to have an off defensive night on the same day is rare.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Could be, or maybe they're just playing bad. They can't play good every night, nor will they. Tired isn't an excuse for the crap Ben keeps throwing at the basket.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

DetBNyce said:


> Could be, or maybe they're just playing bad. They can't play good every night, nor will they. Tired isn't an excuse for the crap Ben keeps throwing at the basket.


He had been shooting well for him lately too. Flip needs to reign them and get this ship righted at halftime. I want 7-0. Now I regret putting all that ucash on the Pistons to cover by 9 lol


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Someone needs to stop Ricky or this is going to be a long game


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't know what to say...

Which is why I have not said anything thus far


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

They might as well let Darko and Delfino get some PT tonight and see if they can spark something.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Not pretty at all. If they their defense is this bad in the second half, they will lose no matter how fired up they come out on offense. Flip needs to pound some defensive intensity into the Pistons at half time and hopefully they will come out with all cylinders clicking, like they usually do when they are down at the half.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

58-48 at half sighhhhhhh


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

We let the Celtics shoot .667%! That's just ridiculous.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

kamego said:


> The big guys must be tired because for all of them to have an off defensive night on the same day is rare.


6 games into the season coming off three full days of rest? I doubt it.

Ben needs to get his *** back on defense. Enough of this lethargic one man press stuff. If you're going to pressure the ball handler behind the time line with Ben then he has to actually pressure. The half speed token defense isn't disrupting anybody but ourselves. Blount and Jefferson are finding themselves knee deep in the paint before Ben is able to even get back and pick them up.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

P33r~ said:


> We let the Celtics shoot .667%! That's just ridiculous.


Yeah thats a bad sign


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> 6 games into the season coming off three full days of rest? I doubt it.


Pretty much. You can only make so many excuses, sometimes you just have to admit when they're playing bad. And they're playing bad tonight. They don't have any reason to be tired, that's a bad excuse. They're not invincible, and teams can beat them without them beating themselves.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well lets see how Flip's halftime adjustment looks.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Boooo Pistons Suck better have a hell of second half and wtf is up with rasheed playing like garbage lately AAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I don't understand the playing hard in spurts. When they do play hard, and more importantly hustle, they cut into the lead. Those couple of baskets were nice, but they were one on one baskets which goes away from Flip's team concept.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Most telling play of the game so far was a couple minutes ago. Ricky Davis is driving right, Rip funnels him straight into Ben and Rasheed, Ricky Davis dribbles between Ben and Rasheed and gets a layup.

Ben doesn't even look like he's trying.

Somebody take a charge please.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Still waiting to see those adjustments lol

Sheed is being fed the ball quite a bit but is having a harder time than usual finishing


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

haha leave it to Mr. Big Shot!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

71-69 Boston with three minutes to go in the third.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

No idea how Chauncey made that shot. Playing with some type of eefort is really helping us now.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Billups on a 9-0 run lol


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

They will call that every time on Billups or anyone for that matter.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Billups has the last 11 Piston points. I do not like Pierce, never have lol


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Offensive foul on Ricky Davis. Pistons have the ball with fourty seconds left in the third.

Billups with a Michael Jordan shot. Wowwwwwww!!

23 seconds to go in the third and Billups at the line to make it a one point game.

Billups makes the free throw, 23 points.

Pierce hits a three and its 81-77 at the end of the third.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Chauncey scored the last 11 points, but he basically played the entire 3rd quarter along with the rest of the starters, leaving the bench cold. so now the starters have to rest and the bench has to come in and provide a lift after basically not playing fir an extended period of time. Not too good of a coaching job done by Flip tonight, and the players haven't helped by playing like they expect to win just ny showing up. The only thing we have to hang our hat on now is that we've been gold in the fourth quarter this season.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

13-0


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

That was a close call.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I am greedy and losing ucash fast tonight we need to cover quickly.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

kamego said:


> 13-0


yessirrr!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

90-85 under 7 to go impresive


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

That's typical Pistons play for you. Blazing in the fourth.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

what the hell has just happened im comeback to find pistons ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

SHEED! said:


> what the hell has just happened im comeback to find pistons ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Flip only wants to win games in which he can make an impressive 4th quarter comeback and pictures of him winning make Sportscenter


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

13-0!!


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

lol


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

We need to cover here lol 9 points


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Your flirting with that spread kamego


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> Your flirting with that spread kamego


This needs to be more then flirting lol Darko hit a 3 dawg come on


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

kamego said:


> This needs to be more then flirting lol Darko hit a 3 dawg come on


do you want it or not? lol


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Darko hit a 3?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Last year we didn't play hard for entire games. This year they seem to only want to play hard in the fourth quater.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Bring in the scrubs


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

DetBNyce said:


> Last year we didn't play hard for entire games. This year they seem to only want to play hard in the fourth quater.



haha.

and your boy got in cpaw.

Darko scores!!


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

7-0!

Six to go boys!


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Great win but we can't keep doing this every game. Sooner or later the spread in the fourth quarter is going to be too large to cover even for the Pistons.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

P33r~ said:


> Great win but we can't keep doing this every game. Sooner or later the spread in the fourth quarter is going to be too large to cover even for the Pistons.


Don't say that while I am betting on them lol


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Chauncey got us back into the game with his offense, but I think Rasheed was the hero of the game.

When Chauncey started his little scoring run it looked like Sheed took it upon himself to start getting stops and from that point on the defense was great. He was pressuring the hell out of the ball, forcing turnovers, and dominating the glass. Good to see. Ben finally got into the act in the 4th quarter and from there the game was over.


----------



## El Pistón (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben Wallace went 4-4 from the FT line?!!!!!!!

:jawdrop:


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

Well, my streak of watching pistons games have come to a sad end. Damn Philadelphia.

Two thoughts:

1. Cauncey really needs to start bringing his A game and hitting clutch shots.

2. I thought our defense was doing much poorly this year (atleast as far as ppg) only to find tou we are actually .1 pts a game better. Thats incredible considering the offensive upswing.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

give our defence time it will get back in rythm.
Kamego what is so special about 13 wins to you?


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

That was my point, we are in rhythm. Before tonight are defense was number one in the league, and it is still .1 ppg better than last year. Thats ridiculous.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> give our defence time it will get back in rythm.
> Kamego what is so special about 13 wins to you?


That is how many games the Pistons have in November and kamego and I predicted them to win all of them. I stand by my statement lol


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

El Pistón said:


> Ben Wallace went 4-4 from the FT line?!!!!!!!
> 
> :jawdrop:


OH YEA!


----------



## El Pistón (Oct 12, 2005)

Carlos Arroyo entered the game in the 4th qtr 81-77 Boston, and leave it 85-90 Detroit.

Getting 4 pts, 3 ast, 2 stl and 0 turnovers for the Pistons in that 6 min. stretch. Not a bad game for the other point. Aside from Billup's, that was just fenomenal.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I'm kind of saddened to get here and find no commentary although CaseBeck was here all night  I missed the game because I was at work, I actually got home and yelled at my bro as soon as I got in the door to turn on the Pistons... and he goes "It just ended."

I was like... Nooooo!

Sucked. I was kind of hoping to get here and check out the play-by-play. I'm glad there was a running commentary throughout the game, though, and really helped me get a feel for what happened. Rep going out to everybody that made more than 3-4 posts in this thread for keeping me up on what happened (including Casey, even though I want to kick him in the shins for not doing commentary hehe).

Great game Pistons, too bad I missed it!


-Chris.

NOTE: Couldn't rep Kamego and CaseBeck... I rep you guys too much  lol


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Some notes, judging purely by statistics:

1. Nice to see Rasheed break out and have a 20 point performance, however I really hate to see it come at the cost of efficiency out there... 8/21? 1/6 from 3? Horrid game from the field, but hopefully the aggressiveness will bring some efficient scoring in coming games.

2. Tayshaun Prince shot over 50% from the field for his usual cut... 15 points... but 3/6 from the free throw line? At home in the relative quiet? C'mon Tay! That should have been an 18 point game! I'm sure Flip will be on his case about that.

3. On the other side of the card... Ben Wallace went 4/4 from the line upping his season average to a shining 65.5%! Ben Wallace, nailing his free throws? Can we say career high in PPG? Seriously, folks... if he hits near 70% of his free throws the last few years, that's probably another couple of points onto his season averages. He's going to get a few less contested shots this year if teams think he'll nail those freebies.

4. Darko Milicic goes 2/3 from the field in five minutes, pulling down three rebounds... I'd love to see him on the floor more early. Antonio McDyess just isn't getting it done, and Darko is SERIOUSLY as close as Flip Saunders is going to find to KG on this team. If he wants big men playing a face-up game and to get them the ball further from the hoop, Darko Milicic's lateral speed and height would make him a key player out there. GET HIM IN THE GAMES, DAMMIT.


Thats all I have, you've all been great... good night!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> 3. On the other side of the card... Ben Wallace went 4/4 from the line upping his season average to a shining 65.5%! Ben Wallace, nailing his free throws? Can we say career high in PPG? Seriously, folks... if he hits near 70% of his free throws the last few years, that's probably another couple of points onto his season averages. He's going to get a few less contested shots this year if teams think he'll nail those freebies.


I'm happy with the FT shooting and I won't say it will eventually go down, because he's actually looked pretty good. But his scoring averaghe isn't going anywhere if he doesn't start actually shooting the ball and stop throwing up what looks like the equivalent of him trying to throw the ball through the backboard.



> 4. Darko Milicic goes 2/3 from the field in five minutes, pulling down three rebounds... I'd love to see him on the floor more early. Antonio McDyess just isn't getting it done, and Darko is SERIOUSLY as close as Flip Saunders is going to find to KG on this team. If he wants big men playing a face-up game and to get them the ball further from the hoop, Darko Milicic's lateral speed and height would make him a key player out there. GET HIM IN THE GAMES, DAMMIT.


I like what Darko did, and I'm not exactly sure why he was taken out. Al Jefferson was giving him a really tough time, but their big men gave every big on our team troubles yesterday, so it was no need to single out Darko. In fact he should've taken out Ben.

As you can see I was very upset in the way ben played yesterday. I would compare it to the way he opened the season last year.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Chauncey Billups thought about it for a second, and then, shook his head.
> 
> "Nah, that wasn't my best quarter, man," he said. "I've had better."
> 
> ...


Game Recap from the Detroit News


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P33r~ said:


> That's typical Pistons play for you. Blazing in the fourth.


I beg to differ. It's the Celtics trademark move to have 4th quarter meltdowns.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> I beg to differ. It's the Celtics trademark move to have 4th quarter meltdowns.


The melt down was in the 3rd quarter when the Pistons got back in the game. It was more Pistons coming back and scoring 67 in the 2nd half then a melt down.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

kamego said:


> The melt down was in the 3rd quarter when the Pistons got back in the game. It was more Pistons coming back and scoring 67 in the 2nd half then a melt down.


That and Chauncey just decided everyone else on the court was no good except for him lol


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

2nd half meltdown, not much difference there take it from someone who knows the C's. I love snooping on other team's forums and seeing what they say about us. If it ain't nice i let 'em have it. :banana:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> 2nd half meltdown, not much difference there take it from someone who knows the C's. I love snooping on other team's forums and seeing what they say about us. If it ain't nice i let 'em have it. :banana:


Boston still shot well in the 2nd half, the differance was Detroit played defense and Billups remember he needs an Season MVP for his desk still


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> 2nd half meltdown, not much difference there take it from someone who knows the C's. I love snooping on other team's forums and seeing what they say about us. If it ain't nice i let 'em have it. :banana:


Well this is hostile territory for you my friend lol


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

kamego said:


> Boston still shot well in the 2nd half, the differance was Detroit played defense and Billups remember he needs an Season MVP for his desk still


kamego with the word play

i love it


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*It's another chemistry lesson*


*Pistons show Celtics how it's done in comeback victory*

By Shira Springer, Globe Staff | November 16, 2005

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. -- Once again, the Celtics proved they could play with the Pistons. But not for an entire game.

A first half filled with promise, hustle, effective ball movement, and easy baskets for Boston gave way to a second half marked by frustration, a broken-down offense, and certain individuals trying to save the team by themselves. Good execution turned into good intentions run amok.

Detroit, as championship-caliber teams do, stayed composed and confident. When the right time came, the Pistons were ready, with Chauncey Billups assuming the role of demoralizing sharpshooter usually reserved for Richard Hamilton.

*The Pistons' 115-100 win and 7-0 record are testament to what happens when a team stays together and builds chemistry over a matter of years, not weeks. In fact, it was Ben Wallace who told relative newcomer coach Flip Saunders ''don't worry" when Detroit trailed by 12 points in the second quarter and 13 early in the third.*

Wallace knew the Pistons were capable of rattling the Celtics with a single run and riding the emotion inside a sold-out Palace of Auburn Hills to a comeback victory. But he probably did not expect Detroit to dominate the way it did in the second half, outscoring Boston, 67-42.

The Celtics' fourth loss of the season was a reminder of how much they have to improve, especially when it comes to keeping their poise in the fourth quarter. Despite defeating New York in overtime in the season opener and beating Memphis at the buzzer, the Celtics have struggled with execution at the end of close games. They lack the trust and experience that makes Detroit so successful.

''It's a great lesson for us," said coach Doc Rivers. ''We can play with this team. We've proved that. But they've been through so much in the past three years, they can't be shaken. We've been together for one month and things shake us."


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2005/11/16/its_another_chemistry_lesson/


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Celts fight, fall short: Unbeaten Pistons rally for KO



> The Celts were shaken, rattled and rolled in the fourth quarter, getting outscored 38-19 and laying to waste Ricky Davis’ 31-point night. The C’s shot 67 percent in the first half and 60 percent through three quarters, but made just 7-of-21 from the floor in the final frame (no fast-break points after 19 prior) while the Pistons were hitting 65 percent and on all cylinders.
> <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td height="8"><spacer type="block" height="8" width="8"></td></tr></tbody></table>“They were stepping on our neck early, and we had to show that we had some fight in us,” the Pistons’ Rasheed Wallace said.
> <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td height="8"><spacer type="block" height="8" width="8"></td></tr></tbody></table> Rivers lamented “the unforced turnovers and the unforced bad shots by us. We lost our patience. The whole key to the game was patience. We still had chances to run back and they kept looking over at me for a (play) call, and I kept trying to get us back up the floor. But we’re going to get that. That’s going to come. They turned up the heat and we didn’t handle that very well. But that’s OK. We’ll handle it well in the future.


----------

